# Siemens ITE Load Center replacement parts



## wnettles (Jun 17, 2021)

Anyone know where to get branch breaker terminals for a Siemens ITE load center, model number E4242MB3400-2 ?
It is a 3 phase, 4 wire panel in need of a little tender loving care. My local supply house were of no help. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What are branch breaker terminals?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

google has multiply vendors that sell them.


----------

